
Show HN: Minos – An open source ARMv8 Hypervisor - lemin9538
https://github.com/minos-project/minos-hypervisor
======
tinktank
Very cool. Did you write this yourself? How long did it take?

~~~
minos-project
Yes, I developed it myself. From the end of 2017 to the present, about one
year.

~~~
tinktank
Did you learn it all as you went along or were you familiar with the ARM
beforehand? It's very impressive in either case. Any hints on how I could
write my own?

~~~
minos-project
You need to know the principles of virtualization, and then just look at the
ARMv8 manual.

